# Old Erie Steam Shovel



## wkshank (Aug 26, 2008)

Taken at The Sycamore Steam Show and Threshing Bee

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/2801591402_aa5e6824de_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/2801591186_03958e6556_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3048/2800744197_a680e53b3d_o.jpg


----------



## johngpt (Aug 26, 2008)

That looks like it was an interesting event. Did you catch much explanation of the history behind the shovel?

Of your three shots, I like the middle one most. It's a three-quarter view and to my eye, the more visually interesting.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 27, 2008)

Great captures - I'm a huge steam buff myself, so you can't go wrong with images like that!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wkshank (Aug 27, 2008)

No I didn't get any history about the shovel. I was going to try to talk to him after his demo but then they had a breakdown and was busy with that so I left them alone.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3126/2800744131_fb6541035e_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3295/2801590960_273efee944_o.jpg

Thanks for the comments guys.

tiresiron I looked at your site. Nice photos, love the church photo in Still Life.

When I tried to email you from your site it was returned as undeliverable.


----------

